# What's my HS55 (HS55K2) worth?



## bosco659

I have an HS55 snowblower in absolutely mint condition that I am thinking about selling.

I believe the machine is from the mid to late '80's and I have owned it for about 10 years. When I bought it it looked like it had never been used and since I have owned it I may have used it once just to try it out. 

For those that are not familiar with this model it is a two stage, 24" wide machine with wheels, not tracks. It has a three speed transmission and is powered by a Honda GX140. When I bought it I found a new electric starter for it and installed it. I didn't like the OEM tires so I installed a pair of Carlisle tires. Then I stored it. I had many other machines that I used when it snowed here so I never used the machine other than once to test it. 

I was thinking that rather than storing it for another season, maybe I should sell it. I know it's pretty old as far as model years go but this thing is built like a tank and is in perfect condition. 

Any thoughts on what I might get for this?

Thanks


----------



## superedge88

bosco659 said:


> I have an HS55 snowblower in absolutely mint condition that I am thinking about selling.
> 
> I believe the machine is from the mid to late '80's and I have owned it for about 10 years. When I bought it it looked like it had never been used and since I have owned it I may have used it once just to try it out.
> 
> For those that are not familiar with this model it is a two stage, 24" wide machine with wheels, not tracks. It has a three speed transmission and is powered by a Honda GX140. When I bought it I found a new electric starter for it and installed it. I didn't like the OEM tires so I installed a pair of Carlisle tires. Then I stored it. I had many other machines that I used when it snowed here so I never used the machine other than once to test it.
> 
> I was thinking that rather than storing it for another season, maybe I should sell it. I know it's pretty old as far as model years go but this thing is built like a tank and is in perfect condition.
> 
> Any thoughts on what I might get for this?
> 
> Thanks


That can depend on where you are located, here in the Twin Cities it would be worth 400-600 dollars in my opinion.


----------



## bosco659

superedge88 said:


> That can depend on where you are located, here in the Twin Cities it would be worth 400-600 dollars in my opinion.


I'm located in Canada near Toronto.


----------



## FLSTN

*hs55 value*

can you post pics of hs55, all views?


----------



## bosco659

I'll try to do that this coming evening.


----------



## tinter

Road trip !


----------



## bosco659

FLSTN said:


> can you post pics of hs55, all views?



upload pic


uploading pictures


image upload no size limit


uploading images


image posting


temp image upload


----------



## tinter

Wow, looks like new. See if your local dealer would buy it to put in the show room.


----------



## jtclays

It's worth maybe $50. Just hold onto it and I'll drive there to get it off your hands
Kidding, that thing looks like it should be in a museum. Personally I wouldn't sell it, but I don't have one either. Definitely top dollar, IMO. Watch your local classifieds (don't know if you have Craigslist up there). See what similar Hondas are going for and then add a premium for your condition.


----------



## 94EG8

I sold an HS55 last year here in New Brunswick for $500 It was in good shape with new belts and a new spring for the recoil starter. But it wasn't in showroom condition like this one. I'd say $500 - $1000 is your range.

I think the big question is why didn't you use it?


----------



## bosco659

94EG8 said:


> I sold an HS55 last year here in New Brunswick for $500 It was in good shape with new belts and a new spring for the recoil starter. But it wasn't in showroom condition like this one. I'd say $500 - $1000 is your range.
> 
> I think the big question is why didn't you use it?


I'm a bit of an odd person.... I like to have multiple tools and equipment. I usually have one or two that I use and a good one that I may never use. Same goes for my Lawnboy lawnmower collection. I have 4 of them. I use up to two of them and keep the others in storage like new.

In the time that I have owned this blower I have had a couple of Honda single stage machines, two Ariens and three Toro's do I never had the need or desire to use this one.


----------



## Hkellogg

I would give you $500 in a hearbeat for that machine....too bad you are so far away


----------



## Shredsled

Hkellogg said:


> I would give you $500 in a hearbeat for that machine....too bad you are so far away



completely agreed. I'd be on my way right now.


----------



## FLSTN

*My HS55 on Craigslist*

I WILL NOT TAKE A DIME LESS... IF THIS HELPS YOU ON THE VALUE FOR YOURS.

Honda HS55 Snowblower 6 H.P. 24'' 2-Stage - Like new.


----------



## superedge88

FLSTN said:


> I WILL NOT TAKE A DIME LESS... IF THIS HELPS YOU ON THE VALUE FOR YOURS.
> 
> Honda HS55 Snowblower 6 H.P. 24'' 2-Stage - Like new.


Looks to be in awesome shape. I don't see it being worth near that much, no hydrostatic transmission being the biggest reason. Just my opinion, but I believe it would be a contender around $800 at the MOST. Normally wouldn't rain on the parade of someone posting a "for sale" item, but this is a thread talking about the value of this machine so I hope you understand.


----------



## FLSTN

*hs55 value*

Believe it or not, not everyone wants a hydro trans. The simplicity of the friction wheel is a plus. A hydro trans can give you problems(leaks) that friction wheel will not.

One of the the biggest reasons for the price is ''try and find another one''.
There's one in usa and one in canada that i know of!


----------



## superedge88

FLSTN said:


> Believe it or not, not everyone wants a hydro trans. The simplicity of the friction wheel is a plus. A hydro trans can give you problems(leaks) that friction wheel will not.
> 
> One of the the biggest reasons for the price is ''try and find another one''.
> There's one in usa and one in canada that i know of!


Most people want a hydro transmission or manufacturers wouldn't be putting them on all the high end (pro) snowblower models (Honda, Ariens, Yamaha, Husqvarna etc) There were 3 different Honda HS55 snowblowers for sale just in the Twin Cities area last week on craigslist. One was mint like yours (as weird as that may seem) the other two had average wear. The mint one was being sold for $600. For reference, I paid just $600 more than what you're asking for my Honda HS928 with hydrostatic transmission. Best of luck in your sale.


----------



## FLSTN

*hs55 value*

LIKE I SAID:
Believe it or not, not everyone wants a hydro trans. The simplicity of the friction wheel is a plus. A hydro trans can give you problems(leaks) that friction wheel will not.

YOU SHOULD NOT BE COMPARING DOLLAR FOR DOLLAR OLD VS NEW BLOWERS... IT'S LIKE AN OLD ORIGINAL NEVER RESTORED MUSCLE/CLASSIC CAR VS A NEW MODERN ONE. COMMONLY, THE OLD CAR WILL BRING AS MUCH AND SOMETIMES MORE THAN A NEW COMPARABLE CAR.


----------



## Shredsled

FLSTN said:


> LIKE I SAID:
> Believe it or not, not everyone wants a hydro trans. The simplicity of the friction wheel is a plus. A hydro trans can give you problems(leaks) that friction wheel will not.
> 
> YOU SHOULD NOT BE COMPARING DOLLAR FOR DOLLAR OLD VS NEW BLOWERS... IT'S LIKE AN OLD ORIGINAL NEVER RESTORED MUSCLE/CLASSIC CAR VS A NEW MODERN ONE. COMMONLY, THE OLD CAR WILL BRING AS MUCH AND SOMETIMES MORE THAN A NEW COMPARABLE CAR.




Lol, good luck with this train of thought. You have a very clean machine there, but it seems the only person you're trying to convince here is yourself.

I just paid a couple hundred more than your asking price for an HS1132TAS with less hours on it than your machine probably has.
Never met anyone who doesn't want hydrostatic...


----------



## HJames

Shredsled
Never met anyone who doesn't want hydrostatic...[/QUOTE said:


> Well....now you know at least 2 people.


----------



## FLSTN

*hs55 value*

I have bought a lot of things in the past for far less than they are actually worth!
It takes a certain amount of knowledge, research and effort to get top dollar.

I also own an hs80tas which is a friction wheel blower... Perfectly happy with it. 
I prefer the old style (white gas tank, metal dash panel) to the new modern(red tank and plastic dash panel).


----------



## superedge88

I guess that I shouldn't have brought up the idea that hydrostatic is better than friction disc, it can be a touchy subject. It is a more time efficient option that costs more to make. Inifinitely variable speed on the fly has no down side. Sure, as with anything that is more complex IF it needs fixing then it will cost more- I have no problem with that.
I digress-
If you can honestly get someone to drop that kind of money with them knowing that it's an older transmission technology when newer more efficient technology is available for the same price then by all means do it.
Best of luck in your sale.


----------



## FLSTN

*hs55 value*

Take 1,250.00 and go buy a new ariens, toro or any other new blower. What would you rather have, a cheaply built partly plastic(toro) or a like new proven hs55 ?
I'd take the hs55 all day long !


----------



## superedge88

FLSTN said:


> Take 1,250.00 and go buy a new ariens, toro or any other new blower. What would you rather have, a cheaply built partly plastic(toro) or a like new proven hs55 ?
> I'd take the hs55 all day long !


Sounds like you have yourself convinced, now to convince a buyer!


----------



## Rockproof

I think FSTLN makes some valid points. It is true, regardless of brand, that the newer machines just are not built to the same standards and with the same longevity in mind. Regardless of whether it's a Honda, Ariens, Toro, etc,.. Is that quality worth more in a like new older machine today than in a new model? Will a new HS724 or HS928 last for 30 plus years before major repairs or replacement is required? Maybe. My HS80 is pushing 30 years old this year. I can say with a fair degree of confidence that my 12 year old son will be using it at his house one day 10 or 20 years from now. At worst, he may have to replace the friction disc. Now let's consider a new HS724 costs $2,300 - $2,500. Will it last 30 years? Time will tell. Will a Hydro drive repair cost $500 ten or more years from now? Maybe. The like new HS55 FLSTN is trying to sell is half the cost of a new HS724 (perceived value of hydro drive aside, the only major functional difference between the HS55 and HS624 or 724 is a remote chute adjustment and possibly 1hp depending on model). Will that like new HS55 last for 30 more years if reasonably maintained? I think its proven that it will. Will that well educated buyer come along for him and be willing to pay $1,200 for unarguable quality and proven longevity? Highly possibly and I wish him luck.


----------



## bosco659

FLSTN said:


> I WILL NOT TAKE A DIME LESS... IF THIS HELPS YOU ON THE VALUE FOR YOURS.
> 
> Honda HS55 Snowblower 6 H.P. 24'' 2-Stage - Like new.


Thanks. I'd better check my shed to see if mine is missing - looks a lot like mine but I don't see an electric starter (installation of the starter was a novelty for me - not needed at all).

Hydrostatic vs friction wheel? All I've ever owned are friction wheel machines so I really don't have an objective opinion. Looks like a split camp and each to their own on this subject matter.

I may test the waters trying to sell mine this winter once the snow flies. Over the years these machines have sold locally for $600 to $750 but everyone that I have seen is very, very well used and it shows it. A testament to how they hold their value though. Imagine a beat up 30 year old snowblower fetching that much money.

In any event I would believe that most people in this section on the forum would agree that Honda makes an awesome product.


----------



## ollo

Here in the Cascade foothills, we see occasional snow every Winter and once in a while, a few big storms have left 12" to 16". Just enough snow to need a good used blower but couldn't justify the $$ for a new machine, so I drove over the pass to the city of Bend and bought a lightly used HS55 for $400. With 1 y.o. belts and tires, it was pretty enough that the wife thought I bought new.

It still runs like new, and I expect my son or one of the grandsons will still be using it 20 or 30 years from now. $400 to $600 is the going rate for a nice, clean used HS55 in this area, so you could likely get a few hundred more for pristine if belts and rubber were still good. Don


----------



## bosco659

ollo said:


> Here in the Cascade foothills, we see occasional snow every Winter and once in a while, a few big storms have left 12" to 16". Just enough snow to need a good used blower but couldn't justify the $$ for a new machine, so I drove over the pass to the city of Bend and bought a lightly used HS55 for $400. With 1 y.o. belts and tires, it was pretty enough that the wife thought I bought new.
> 
> It still runs like new, and I expect my son or one of the grandsons will still be using it 20 or 30 years from now. $400 to $600 is the going rate for a nice, clean used HS55 in this area, so you could likely get a few hundred more for pristine if belts and rubber were still good. Don


Hi Don, nice looking machine! I have never run my HS55 in deep snow. How does it handle it? The HS55 wheeled versions have a large bucket on them at 24" and they are quite tall as well. Any issues with the engine not having sufficient power in the deep stuff?
It seems like I would not be able to get enough for my machine to sell it so I will most likely hang onto it for a while


----------



## steve

How much extra would you guys add to the price if it was an (almost) equally mint HS55 with tracks? One difference is a 21.5" intake x 17" high. Tracks still look like brand new always stored indoors. 

Also curious what gear oil you use in the gear box? When I acquired this unit I did the usual oil change on the engine and I used 75w90 full synthetic gear oil in the gear case. What came out still looked very clean. I let it drain for a few days. But I am reading that some newer machines call for a 10w30 in the gear case. I would have thought that unless it was a very high end 10w30, it would not have the shear resistance? Anyway, I checked the owner's manual (front to back) on this machine and there is simply no mention of what to use in the gear case. 

Since I too am selling it, I'm also curious what I should charge? It is not as mint looking as the original one in this thread, but is pretty clean and has no rust, and has the original runners that are not really worn much at all. But it is a track and literally a one-pull starter even after all year in storage. I even have the original bill of sale and tool kit from 86. 
It was 1300.00 plus tax.


----------



## [email protected]

steve said:


> Also curious what gear oil you use in the gear box? When I acquired this unit I did the usual oil change on the engine and I used 75w90 full synthetic gear oil in the gear case. What came out still looked very clean. I let it drain for a few days. But I am reading that some newer machines call for a 10w30 in the gear case. I would have thought that unless it was a very high end 10w30, it would not have the shear resistance? Anyway, I checked the owner's manual (front to back) on this machine and there is simply no mention of what to use in the gear case.


For the Honda HS55...

• The (sub)transmission should use SAE 10W-30 oil.

• The auger gearbox uses #90 gear oil.


----------



## superedge88

Here's a guy selling a mint condition HS55 with tire chains for $400 in the Twin Cities metro area
Honda HS55 Snowblower


----------



## alphaboy123

I love my Honda HS55... It is like brand new! I restored the unit and added some cool add-ons like Honda drift cutter etc. I have the tracked version.

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh

I just acquired a HS50 that looks almost new for 200. the family only used it for walkways and decks and always had it garaged. They used a service for their driveway.

This thread helps me since I was just planning on flipping it after a full service and tune.

thanks....great thread.


----------



## YSHSfan

orangputeh said:


> I just acquired a HS50 that looks almost new for 200. the family only used it for walkways and decks and always had it garaged. They used a service for their driveway.
> 
> This thread helps me since I was just planning on flipping it after a full service and tune.
> 
> thanks....great thread.


Can you post some pics of it?


----------



## orangputeh

hsblowersfan said:


> Can you post some pics of it?


i'll try. they are not too good. wife took them. how do you it?


----------



## YSHSfan

You can upload pictures by clicking on the "GO ADVANCE" bar at the bottom. Then click on "MANAGE ATTACHMENTS" and it'll guide you through. the process.


----------



## orangputeh

here goes

it's very clean and the previous owner claimed that it was only used for decks and walkways but I believe it is about 30 years old. It works as it should. you think I could get 400-500 for it after I go thru the machine with a service ?


----------



## YSHSfan

It does look fairly clean. depending on your area, with the right buyer I think you will be able to get $400-600 for it.


----------



## Sparkland

I had a 30 year old HS50 that I just sold this past spring for $300. The engine ran great, and the wheels engaged perfectly, but the auger quit spinning. It was not the shear pins so I assume it was something with the gear box. I only paid $600 8 years ago, so I thought that was a fair price. The choke lever also broke and I had to modify it since the part had long been discontinued by Honda.


That Honda red paint was fantastic.





You should get around $600.


----------



## orangputeh

hsblowersfan said:


> Can you post some pics of it?


here is a close up. see how clean it is. too bad these machines did not have an hour meter on them. this one runs like brand new.


----------



## alphaboy123

That's clean! Here's mine.

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------

